# Tag Heuer Connected Watch running Android Wear $1500



## kplam

Just announced,

Android Wear's first luxury smartwatch is the $1,500 Tag Heuer Connected Watch

Android Wear's first luxury smartwatch is the $1,500 Tag Heuer Connected Watch | The Verge


----------



## jpfgiii

At >46m, not for me ... still waiting for a truly good option.


----------



## peacemaker885

Looks really good. I also prefer smaller watches but when it comes to smart, ABC, GPS and fitness watches their functionality will be better utilized with a bigger face. Form follows function IMO.


----------



## BarracksSi

I just realized that it's one of TAG's least expensive watches. Plus, it comes with a sort of guarantee, as the Connected can be exchanged for credit towards one of their traditional watches.


----------



## kaitanium

Loving the design! 46mm defo not for me. Moto 360 still the best fit at 42mm. But seriously, finally a smartwatch from someone who really knows watches.


----------



## VR16710

Intel Inside!


----------



## scentedlead

BarracksSi said:


> I just realized that it's one of TAG's least expensive watches. Plus, it comes with a sort of guarantee, as the Connected can be exchanged for credit towards one of their traditional watches.


That's not a vote of confidence?

I mean, an exchange for credit towards upgrading to the next Tag smartwatch isn't the best vote of confidence either but it would appeal more to the gadget geek who is more likely to look at smartwatches in the first place and it would be a better way to grow the smartwatch division as it encourages early adopters to upgrade.

An exchange for credit towards a mechanical watch feels more like appeasing people who are just looking to hate on smartwatches.

I also question releasing a very hyper-masculine watch while promising the women's watch later on which, by the very traditional watch industry's very traditional trends, will get a much smaller hype machine (if any at all) than the men's watch. By then, women will have looked at the Apple Watch or Pebble or something else already on the market and the smaller hype machine will mean it may never even get ping many women's radar.


----------



## Grantdavidjones

I have. $400 Garmin Fenix3 that I can download a TAG dial for. Wonder if I could re sell it for $1500 now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchKeeperGreg

I can't justify that price tag, haaaaa


----------



## tknospdr

I really really wanted to like this watch. But it's just another Android Wear with even less capability than most others.
And the CEO of Tag didn't really help by bashing the AW, and then coming out with something that does way less at over 4x the price of the least expensive AW.

It's beautiful to be sure, but I think I could do better by getting a Huewei watch or LG Urbane 2 and ripping off the Tag faces as I'm sure they'll be available on the Internet any time now, if they aren't already.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Dont crack under pressure....  resist guys !

Intel inside ? Will Jim Parsons (aka sheldon cooper) pop out from the watch ? (just saw the commercial he played for intel) If so ok for the price tag....

Enough puns.. 46mm diameter, for a watch I heard a guy named JC Biver discuss about in a documentary some months ago, saying its the future to make connected wristwatches, needing to feed people that get conscient watches exist thats a weird move. Who can wear that ? 

The dial and WR are ridiculous for a watchmaking brand. And the twist from electronical to mechanical for another 1500$....

For people discovering watches, not wanting a mechanical one maybe,the price is more attractive to non wis so they think they'll get Tag H. quality for less than an automatic piece. Then they might move on to more expensive watches in the Tag line.

The case however seems nice and could be used for lets say an aquaracer and provide a sweet titanium dive watch. Same for the rubber that is good looking.


----------



## watchvaultnyc

I'm all for the traditional watch companies getting into smartwatches, but why do I get the feeling I'm paying $1K for a Tag watch face?


----------



## BarracksSi

watchvaultnyc said:


> &#8230; but why do I get the feeling I'm paying $1K for a Tag watch face?


Because that's how it usually happens?


----------



## Oceanaut7

This is actually the first smart watch that's been of any interest to me. I haven't seen one in person, but from what I've read and seen on the net I think it's pretty good and I could envision myself getting one. 

Given the seeming instant obsolescence of any tech gear these days, the trade in program they're offering is interesting. You can purchase a "Connected" with the guarantee that it will always retain a $1500.00 value (in credit at least). Worst case, spend another $1500.00 with your trade in, get a Tag mecha and if you don't like it, sell that one brand new hopefully for only a small hit. 

Are you paying more because it's branded and made by Tag? Of course you are, just like all the other Tag's that we wear that do the same thing, sometimes not even as well, as a much lower priced digital, quartz, or even other mechanicals. 

I think a lot of other mid tier brands like Tag are going to be watching the success or failure of this watch as a litmus test as to whether they'll get in the market. Are we ever going to see a "smart" Vacheron, Patek, or even Rolex? I doubt it. Omega? Maybe, they've previously and currently blended digital and analog watchmaking, just as Tag has. 

The biggest question for me is always, how connected do I really need to be, do I really want to be? "Checking out" is easily as important as "checking in". I'm more interested in some of the simpler features that allow digital timing, different faces and different colours that will make the wearer feel like they're wearing a different watch every day all in far more attractive, and let's face it, exclusive package than you usually get. Recognizable Swiss watch brand and styling with a lot of functionality. 

Should be interesting.


----------



## LukkyStrike

Well I actually got mine this morning. I ordered it on Wed Morning and it showed up Priority Overnight from NJ.

First impressions:

1) Box is good looking and well thought out. A bit different from their normal classic packaging but maintains the "box within a box" ordeal to make it feel special.

2) First time in the hand it is SUPER light. I know it is advertised as such, but it has almost ZERO bulk to it. It is almost a negative in my personal opinion.

3) the details are good, the screen has the right color pallet and is properly calibrated, again in my personal opinion.

4) I have not touched a smart watch since the original LG smart watch that came out over 2 years ago, and this thing is snappy in comparison. The software is 100% android in feel, look and interaction. It takes some time to get used to, but so far it works as advertised.

5) it looks very good, especially to others. It has a very TAG look and presence on the wrist, but again the lack of weight is almost concerning. I would actually liked a bit of heft.

6) I do not like the plastic case back, it would have been much better if this was titanium as well, it would have helped justify the price a bit more.

7) The clasp is very nice, and i was pleasantly surprised with how the rubber strap feels. It is good.

8) The watch is not very good at recognizing I am looking at it when it is in its "stand by" mode. I wish that was better, but I would think updates and normal use should help understand what it is looking for.

9) It is actually readable in direct sunlight.

10) I am happy with it, but I will need to use it more the next couple of days.


----------



## bluefoam

I was very negative about this at first, but now I'm genuinely considering one... Hits allot of the right buttons for me. Looks sophisticated, has good screen technology and the upgrade program is a good idea. However, I think the face of the upgrade model is a little a bit of detail.

I wouldn't be surprised if tag provided a service to pop in a next gen module whenever that is released.

What most smart watch makers don't seem to understand is that it is a piece of jewellery, an accessory not a mini computer strapped to your wrist... Most smarkwatches look like crap, even the best ones don't quite look right.


----------



## Oceanaut7

It looks nice. The more I think about it, if you like Tag and you want the tech in a nice package it seems like a no brainer. +1 to above; most smart watches do look like crap. I don't even know whether I want a smart watch but this is the one to get in my opinion. 

Luckystrike; what size is your wrist? Case is 46mm, I believe; looks like it fits you well.


----------



## shnjb

it's a little large but it looks really nice.


----------



## flying.fish

It think it is a great step to close the gap between digital technology and good old watchmaking. Next I am expecting both mechanical movement and smart watch all together in the same case...

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokifish

bluefoam said:


> has good screen technology


Don't say that too loud or the Wear/Tizen fanboys will hunt you down. For them, everything is inferior to AMOLED and transflective display shouldn't even exist.


----------



## decibeljoe

it being light is a negative for me too. i went to get an apple watch this summer and they seem so light and fragile i ran out to my nearest watch store to get a real watch.


----------



## jc3513

decibeljoe said:


> it being light is a negative for me too. i went to get an apple watch this summer and they seem so light and fragile i ran out to my nearest watch store to get a real watch.


Same here,...not a huge Tag guy but I went to their store the day this watch released and tried it on,...not my cup of tea. Particularly, other than the Tag face I saw no real difference from other Android Wear devices. Looks good but that was it. So I set my heart on the LG Urbane 2nd Edition just to learn they've been recalled due to screen problems. Back to square one for me (smart watches).


----------



## mattyboy

Love Tag but wouldnt drop 1500 on a smart watch....


----------



## bluefoam

Jc3513, how do you chose other watches then... If you don't differentiate on design and materials? Most watches tell the time, same as any other. Yet they create difference though design, feel, materials, brand position and components...

It seems you are unable to tell the difference between this and other smart watches. You are perfectly entitled to chose the LG, I wouldn't begrudge you that, but your agruement around the tag seems to be that you don't like the brand and can't see the difference between it and other brands...

Is it worth the price? That is subjective... But does it differentiate itself in the market? Absolutely, yes, thought exquisite materials, thoughtful design and we'll considered market positioning.

It is a leisure design, that can be worn in allot of casual scenarios, as well as some more austere environments. Most other smart watches fit into two categories bland dressy fashion watches, and robust plasticy sports oriented models... All that I have seen so far don't look like well considered accessories... Just cheaply designed throw away devices. Devices being the key word. That is where the tag stands out. Plus they have made the good decision to omit the heartrate monitor as most are inadequate and do not give true readings.... Hence they are just a novelty that doesn't really work in most cases. I respect tag for not including this frivolous novelty, rather than including sub-par technology just to keep up with some cheaper alternatives that are less well considered.


----------



## Andrew McGregor

Well, it looks like it turns out to be pretty popular. Which means Apple, Huawei and LG have a serious competitor. Although I don't see one of these in my immediate future since it doesn't offer quite enough over the LG Urbane that has become my daily wearer, especially in my really casual workplace, I think I'm quite likely to buy a later version some time down the track.


----------



## tknospdr

From 1200 to 2000 per week seems good, until you realize the AW is selling around 43000 units per day.


----------



## curtisl1982

Looks nice but I wouldn't buy this watch...I'd be more than happy if I received it as a present


----------



## mihaixp

flying.fish said:


> It think it is a great step to close the gap between digital technology and good old watchmaking. Next I am expecting both mechanical movement and smart watch all together in the same case...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


Here you go: https://kairoswatches.com/watches/


----------



## AVC0002

a bit pricy. but weren't the first calculator watches super expensive. 

I am not a huge fan. but I get why you would be.


----------



## ryland johnson

I think it _possible_ some major Swiss brands still recall with horror the late 60's early 70's when Japanese digital watches nearly caused a total seizure in the Swiss watch industry. Many Swiss watch companies are struggling with sales as less and less consumers use wrist watches due to mobile phone use. With this in mind it _may_ be introducing smart technology into mechanical watches may prevent another melt down? I wish such companies success.


----------



## MrDagon007

I posted this also as a reply in the apple watch forum, yet also relevant here:

I tried the tag smartwatch yesterday in the shop. Seriously disappointing! It feels much less refined than the apple watch. When comparing the stainless AW and the tag side by side i don't think that many would choose the tag even without looking at the price.
And the replica dial screen is as kitsch as on the huawei. It may look ok on pictures but it looks tacky in real life.


----------



## sefrcoko

MrDagon007 said:


> I posted this also as a reply in the apple watch forum, yet also relevant here:
> 
> I tried the tag smartwatch yesterday in the shop. Seriously disappointing! It feels much less refined than the apple watch. When comparing the stainless AW and the tag side by side i don't think that many would choose the tag even without looking at the price.
> And the replica dial screen is as kitsch as on the huawei. It may look ok on pictures but it looks tacky in real life.


Best reason to buy the Tag Connected is to use their upgrade offer to trade in the connected + another $1500 to get an analog Tag after a few years. Otherwise no value for money in my opinion, and better off spending that initial $1500 on a killer analog (and this coming from a smartwatch afficionado)


----------



## MrDagon007

sefrcoko said:


> Best reason to buy the Tag Connected is to use their upgrade offer to trade in the connected + another $1500 to get an analog Tag after a few years. Otherwise no value for money in my opinion, and better off spending that initial $1500 on a killer analog (and this coming from a smartwatch afficionado)


$1500 or so for the Connect +another $1500 for the exchange is already quite a lot.
It is not yet known what the exchange model will be but I bet that it won't be a $3000 equivalent one.


----------



## sefrcoko

MrDagon007 said:


> $1500 or so for the Connect +another $1500 for the exchange is already quite a lot.
> It is not yet known what the exchange model will be but I bet that it won't be a $3000 equivalent one.


Agreed. My original post was actually meant to be sarcastic (or maybe even ironic), but upon re-reading it I don't think any of that really came across right  lol


----------

